# Parts for Craftsman model 824.242560 46"



## glenr11 (Apr 24, 2014)

Craftsman Model 842.242560
This is a 46" front mounted 2 stage snow thrower attachment mounted on a Craftsman Model # 917.257740 Garden Tractor with 22HP Kohler
Looking for blower fan and auger gearbox parts. also drive chain sprockets.
Would also consider a good, solid, complete, functioning, blower unit if there was one available. Possible pick up from your location.
(within reason )

Contact here or phone - 978 339 3287.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Which model number is it ??
Is this for your rider ??

If so, sorry to say this isn't really the right forum for it. Someone might be able to help but you should also try MyTractorForum.com

http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=269165

They deal more with riders and the associated equipment. This is more for walk behind units.


----------



## glenr11 (Apr 24, 2014)

OK - I will try that site too. Just looking for any help I might find as there does not seem to be to much available for this model. It is a heavy duty unit which works great
and I want to keep her going if possible. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't get anything on Sears site but you should try sending them an Email asking if they have a parts breakdown and what parts are available.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/contactUs.pd


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Not sure if you changed the model number again but I can get it to pop up on Sears now.
It is showing some parts as being available.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...10049315/00001?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=842242560


----------



## roconi (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi Glenr11,

I am "giving away for free, a Sears 46" front mount ,2 stage snow thrower-model number 842-242560. If you are interested, I live in Hermon Maine. let me know.

I can't use it anymore, because I am too old. And I am cleaning out my garage.
If you can pick it up in Hermon Maine, It's yours for free-
Still interested?

Rocco


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

roconi said:


> Hi Glenr11,
> 
> I am "giving away for free, a Sears 46" front mount ,2 stage snow thrower-model number 842-242560. If you are interested, I live in Hermon Maine. let me know.
> 
> ...


That is nice of you to offer it free, but that guy has not been on here since 04-27-2014.

Why don't you list it on Craigslist and trade it for something you might need?
Or sell it and make a few bucks?


----------

